# Pentium 4 Dualcore?



## Jellysheep (21. November 2009)

Hi, 
ich habe einen "Intel Pentium 4 HT inside 3GHz 531+"  als Prozessor und mein Java (Runtime.availableProcessors()) sagt mir, dass ich 2 Kerne oder Prozessoren hätte. In VMware kann ich auch zwei Cores oder zwei Prozessoren auswählen. 
Eigentlich ist das aber laut Packung und Internet gar kein Dual etc. , er hat nur 64 Bit.
Wieviele Kerne etc. hab ich denn jetzt? 

Im Anhang sind noch die Bilder von VMware...


----------



## JanHoltmann (21. November 2009)

Hi Jellysheep,

du hast (leider) nur einen realen Kern.
Der Trick liegt hierbei in den beiden kleinen Buchstaben HT, diese stehen nämlich für Hyper-Threading.
Hierbei ist im Prozessor hardwareseitig eine Verarbeitung von 2 Threads (Vorgängen) auf einem Prozessor gleichzeitig möglich. (Das hängt mit dem Aufbau der CPU zusammen, wenn du da noch mehr wissen möchtest hilft dir Wikipedia sicher weiter! )
Die CPU muss dafür allerdings dem Betriebssystem vorgaukeln zwei CPUs zu sein, daher die Verwirrung!
Hoffe das hat geholfen, ansonsten stehe ich gerne noch für weitere Fragen zur Verfügung...


----------



## Jellysheep (22. November 2009)

Ok, dankeschön!


----------



## Jellysheep (5. Dezember 2009)

Ist das auch der Grund, warum bei mir bei Cinema 4D immer zwei Kästchen bzw. Linien gerendert werden?


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das ist der Grund. Wenn im Taskmanager mehrere Kerne ausgewiesen sind (ob echte Kerne oder nur HT), können Programme wie C4D auch mehrere Renderingtasks gleichzeitig ausführen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jellysheep (5. Dezember 2009)

Dankeschön!


----------

